# PB's then and now



## Sharky (13 Feb 2014)

As we all get older, there is a tendency to get slower times, but with all the new improvements in technology and training methods, is it possible to achieve the same times now as we did then.

My peak was in 1969 and returned 0:23:50 for a 10

In the last couple of years, I did a 0:25:48 (2008) and last year 0:27:10. So after 45 yrs or so, have slowed by 4 mins.

Has anybody matched their times of their youth?
If you have matched your times, what do you consider helped?

Keith


----------



## ColinJ (13 Feb 2014)

I was never fit when I was young, so I am bound to get quicker! It is obviously harder for people who were superfit when they were young ...

I am trying to get back to where I was in 2006 - 'moderately fit'. If I can manage that, I'll try for 'fit' or even 'very fit'.


----------



## otherself (6 Apr 2014)

Hi

My best time was in 1996 for a 10: 24.44. I was 18 and probably 125lbs soaking wet, but that time was on a 35lbs MTB with slicks, I was wearing tracksuit bottoms as well. There was a tailwind helping that day as well., There was also psychological factor pushing me that day as I was laughed at by other riders (snobs) on the starting line with their skinsuits and Dura-Ace equipped machines "you look out of place kid", "little runt" etc.

I've only just got back into TT again (recreation - not part of a club), I'm 36 and overweight (190lbs). My best so far is just over 26 minutes. I think I'm capable of breaking the 24 minute mark once I lose weight and don't think age is such a factor as people make out.

I remember Ian Cammish - this guy put in his PB's for the 25 mile and 100 mile well into his 50's.


----------



## Sharky (6 Apr 2014)

Seem to remember one of my "heros" - Dave Dungworth breaking comp record with a "52", then some years later after the record had been broken by others, did a "51".

Perhaps there is hope for me.


----------



## young Ed (6 Apr 2014)

about 40 mins odd for 10 mile
then again i don't do TT! :well not yet at least 
Cheers Ed


----------



## Brightski (7 Apr 2014)

I'm still doing similar times now that I was 20 years ago''ish


----------

